# Yamaha subwoofer issue



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am using 2 years old Yamaha HTR 3065 AVR (same as RX-v373) along with speaker package NS-P20. 
Recently I started to notice the yamaha subwoofer sound is not insynch with music...even though subwoofer is working and test connection working. I have tried to adjust the subwoofer volume. The issue is while listening music the output from subwoofer is noisy and punch is there, but it is align with the music....subwoofer punch/bass disturbs the listening music...

Is anyway we can check the subwoofer is working fine for all range?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are a number of things I can think of that may be causing this issue. 
First of all have you ran the YAPO room correction? If you have did you adjust the "distance" setting from where it had set it?

Another possibility is that the crossover is set to high and your able to "localize" where the bass is coming from. This ideally should not be set higher than 80Hz

Thirdly, it could be blown if you have been running the volume too high. Those Yamaha subs are not the largest subs and cant handle being driven to loud.


----------



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes I have already tried with YPAO corrections.
Only thing which I have noticed the crossover is at 160Hz...not sure I have recently changed to 160Hz..
I will try to minimize to 80Hz and will check. As far as the sub woofer volume, the back volume at the subwoofer is at 50%. The subwoofer level set at 0.0 dB. Subwoofer phase is NORMAL and ExtraBass is off.

Recently I have just tried with different equalizer setup like GEQ and PEQ, but Equalizer is currently in off only.
Let me try with crossover setup....thanks a lot for quick reply


----------



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

I am just want to do YPAO correction and noticed the manual as below for preparing for YPAO.

"Turn on the subwoofer and set the volume to half. If the cross-over frequency is adjustable, set it maximum."

Do I need to set it to full volume or half?


----------



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

I ran YPAO correction.
I set subwoofer ( backside knob) volume to half.

Measurement Finished
Result
3/2/1.0ch
1.85/4.30m
-3.5/+2.0dB

My room is small (13 ft * 11ft)

Below are the speaker setup after the auto setup.
Configuration:
----------------
Subwoofer - Use
Front - small
Center - small
Surround - small
Crossover - 160Hz ( it is automatically changed to 160Hz from 80Hz)
Subwoofer phase - Normal
Extra Bass - Off


Distance
---------
Unit - Feet
Front L - 8.6 ft (correct)
Front R - 9.0 ft (correct)
Center - 8.0 ft. (correct)
Surround L - 8.0 ft (correct)
Surround R - 6.2 ft (correct)
Subwoofer - 14.2 ft (NOT CORRECT. it is only 9.5 ft away from LP. Do I need to change it manually ?)

Level
-------
Front L 0.0dB
Front R -0.5dB
Center -1.0dB
Surround L +1.5dB
Surround R +2.0dB
Subwoofer -3.5dB

Equalizer
----------
EQ select - PEQ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No do not touch the distance settings on any speakers or subs as the distance is also calculating room delay and how long the sound takes to get to the seating position. My sub is only 6ft away from me however it reads in the setup as 11ft away. And sounds best that way.


----------

